# Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?



## helladmin (9. Juni 2010)

*Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Suche einen massiven Tower Kühler zum semipassiven Betrieb einer i3 550 CPU.

Ist der Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge oder gibt es bessere Big Blocks?


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Noctua NDh-14 oder wie das teil heißt.
IFx-14


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Für Semi-Passiven Betrieb würde ich mir mal den Scythe Ninja 2 anschauen.
Im Semi-Passiv Betrieb ist der sehr gut wegen seinem großen Lamellenabstand, wenn er jedoch aktiv gekühlt wird, verliert er etwas gegenüber den anderen.


----------



## helladmin (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Ich meinte einen Bigblock in der Bauform eines Megahalems.

Die von dir genannten sind natürlich auch Kracher


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Ich finde das der Megahalems immer noch einer der besten Kühler ist. Der Preis inordung die Montage ist genial gemacht und ist auch nicht so groß wie der NDH-14.


----------



## Uter (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

die ganzen vorschläge sind für einen 2 kerner extrem overpowered... 

ich würde einen mugen 2 mit aktivem lüfter nehmen (orginallüfter @ 5 volt oder ähnliches)
dann hättest du traumtamps (ein kumpel hat ihn auf einem 3 kerner von amd der 20W mehr TDP hat wie deiner und hat unter last keine 35°C  ) und könntest ihn auch weiter benutzen wenn du mal aufrüstest

grund: semipassiv ist in meinen augen nur in 2 fällen sinnvoll: 
1. wenn man sich einen weiteren lüfter sparen will (was sich jedoch relativiert, da man einen besseren/teureren kühler braucht)
2. wenn man größere/leisere gehäuselüfter hat (was im mom jedoch auch noch nichts bringt, da die aktuell besten lüfter 120er oder 140er format haben)

einen wirklichen lautstärkevorteil bring semipassiv meiner meinung nach nicht, da man z.b. bei gehäuselüftern @ 600 rpm einen cpulüfter @ 650 rpm nicht heraushört (das gehäuse dämmt)

also entweder aktiv oder komplett passiv (was jedoch meist nur mit wakü geht und dann die pumpe auch wieder geräusche macht  )


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Ich werf noch den EKL Matterhorn in den Raum. Hab den Kauf kein Stück bereut.


----------



## Cr@zed^ (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Nimm den Muggen 2 für semipassiven Betrieb


----------



## helladmin (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Overpowered mit Megahalems ist gut 

Ich denke genug Kühlmasse kann man nie haben und für den Preis von ca. 40 Euro liege ich mit dem Megahalems goldrichtig.

Der Mugen2 ist sicherlich auch eine Alternative, aber mit dem Megah. habe ich auch noch masse Reserven wenn es doch mal ans OC gehen sollte.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Der Mugen2 "reicht" vollkommen aus. Mit dem Noctua machst du vielleicht 1-1,5°C gut, wenn überhaupt! Außerdem ist er n Batzen teurer.

Natürlich ist der Megahalems immer noch einer der leistungsfähigsten CPU-Kühler. Ist natürlich deine Entscheidung


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Megashadow


----------



## helladmin (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Ich hänge zugegeben auch ein wenig am harmonischen Gesamtbild ... der MK-13 kommt mit der nächsten Grafikkarte


----------



## -Fux- (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Megashadow FTW 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lg Fux


----------



## helladmin (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Nice! Fehlt nur noch der MK-13


----------



## meratheus (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Wie schon angemerkt sind Heatpipe-Turmlüfter mit möglichst weit auseinanderliegenden Lamellen besser geeignet. Engeres Lamellengitter vergrößern die Kühlfläche, jedoch entsteht entgegengesetzt ein zu hoher Widerstand für den Hauch von Luftzug bei semi-passiv.
Die Verwendung eines 120-140 mm Lüfter mit max. 600 rpm würden ebenso eine unhörbare Lösung darstellen.


----------



## Uter (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*



helladmin schrieb:


> Overpowered mit Megahalems ist gut
> 
> Ich denke genug Kühlmasse kann man nie haben und für den Preis von ca. 40 Euro liege ich mit dem Megahalems goldrichtig.
> 
> Der Mugen2 ist sicherlich auch eine Alternative, aber mit dem Megah. habe ich auch noch masse Reserven wenn es doch mal ans OC gehen sollte.



du hast auch mit dem mugen massive reserven 

naja kühler sind mitunter das langliebigste an einem pc (neben gehäuse und psu) von daher kann man schon investieren aber wie gesagt ich würd auch den megahalms nicht semi-passiv betreiben... 

wenn du ihn natürlich wegen der optik willst dann ist es verständlich dass du den mehrpreis ausgibst aber es ist eben nicht nötig (genauso wie sleeve und casemodding )


----------



## shootme (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Also nachdem was ich in letzter Zeit gelesen hab soll im Passivbereich der Noctua NH-D14 relativ unschlagbar sein, jetzt abgesehn vom Scyte Orochi, der aber nicht auf den Sockel 1156 passt und nebenbei fast so groß ist wie mein ganzer HTPC. Dafür is er aber auch nicht der billigste.

Ich würd dir auch zum Skyte Mugen 2 raten. Hab ihn selber auf einem i7 mit gedrosseltem Lüfter und die Kühlleistung ist einfach nur brachial. Der Noctua mag vielleicht ein bissl besser sein, aber beim Mugen hast du genauso einen völlig überdimmensionierten Kühler zum beinahe halben Preis. Dafür is er halt nicht der attraktivste.

Solltest du aber das Maximum wollen und bissl Bastelerfahrung haben geht nix an einem Scyte Orochi vorbei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herethic (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

@helladmin

Wenn du deine CPU undervoltest kannst sie auch komplett Passiv betreiben.

Hab ich mit meinem i7 920 und einem Megashadow geschafft


----------



## meratheus (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Ist der Megashadow überhaupt noch zu haben? Laut Prolimatech ist die Produktion eingestellt.


----------



## herethic (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Holst du dir halt die Restbestände,Caseking hat ihn jedenfalls noch.


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Prolimatech Mega Shadow Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1156/1366) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## meratheus (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Wäre ich nicht schon in Besitz von 2 Megahalems, hätte ich mir bestimmt den Shadow in schwarz matt gekauft. Der sieht noch ein klein wenig besser aus


----------



## herethic (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Kostet aber auch 10€ mehr


----------



## meratheus (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

+10 Euro für den AM3-Adapter. Der einzigste Nachteil bei Prolimatech


----------



## helladmin (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*



meratheus schrieb:


> Ist der Megashadow überhaupt noch zu haben? Laut Prolimatech ist die Produktion eingestellt.



Mist, dann hätte ich mir gleich nen zweiten zum weglegen bestellt!


----------



## herethic (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Willst du OC'en?


----------



## helladmin (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Ein wenig 
Aber nur mal so, nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## helladmin (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Wenn der Megahalems ausläuft, also EOL, dann wird er es definitiv. 
Ein MUSTHAVE !


----------



## herethic (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Naja es gibt ja noch den Armagedon...den MUgen...den D-14...den Supperlega...den Boxed.


----------



## meratheus (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Der Arma ist aber noch ein klein wenig breiter und würde bei mir nicht mehr paßen, wenn ich ihn senkrecht installieren würde. Und daß muß er nach meinem Kühlkonzept.


----------



## helladmin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Der Ur-Megahalems ist EOL !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rev. B. gibts auch weiterhin.
Wäre ja auch dumm gewesen, den Kühler vom Markt zu nehmen


----------



## meratheus (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*



Uter schrieb:


> naja kühler sind mitunter das langliebigste an einem pc (neben gehäuse und psu)


 
Da wäre ich vorsichtig. Vor meinem Corsair HX750 kaufte ich auf Empfehlung BeQuiet. Das PSU rauchte in 6 Monaten zweimal ab. Zwar habe ich die Umtauschgarantie von BeQuiet, überzeugt hat es mich am Ende doch nicht. PSU von BeQuiet kommen mir nicht mehr in den Rechner!!!

Das Corsair läuft jetzt ebenso 6 Monate. OHNE PROBLEME!!!


----------



## Uter (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

klar kann immer was kaputt gehen aber in der regel hält ein psu deutlich länger als z.b. eine graka...

naja darüber lässt sich streiten... ich hab im mom ein bq! und bin sehr zufrieden... naja pech kann man immer haben... aber das ist


----------



## helladmin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Ich bin der Qualität von bq auf sehr zufrieden.
Bei mir seit Jahren gleichbleibend gute, gleichbleibende Qualität.


----------



## Bruce112 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

also der Mugen 2 ist mal 2 grad schlechter als der Megahelm 

sons ist der der Mugen 2 perfekt P/L


----------



## dj*viper (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

nimm den megashadow mit bq silentwings


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*



djviper schrieb:


> nimm den megashadow mit bq silentwings


 
Und warum nicht den Megahalems???


----------



## GaAm3r (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Sieht besser aus


----------



## herethic (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Kostet aber 10€ mehr...


----------



## GaAm3r (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Sieht trotzdem besser aus


----------



## sinthor4s (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Der Mega ist meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl gegenüber dem
Mugen 2.
Der Mega ist kleiner, hat das beste Befestigungssystem, kühlt etwas besser
und zu allem Überfluss sieht er auch noch besser aus.
Und das für ein paar läppische € mehr.


----------



## herethic (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Sieht trotzdem besser aus


Hab ich auch bestritten,obwohls natürlich auch Geschmagssache ist.


----------



## GaAm3r (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Kommt auch darauf an ob das Gehäuse ein Fenster hat


----------



## herethic (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Hab mir trotzdem den Megashaow geholt.


----------



## GaAm3r (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Ich auch und heute eingebaut 
Temps im Idle liegen beim Core2Dou bei 40 , was ich viel finde


----------



## herethic (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Ich hab 39°C unter Prime ...und das ganz ohne Lüfter 

Bläst der bei dir oder saugt er?


----------



## helladmin (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Der Mega ist eben eine Macht.


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Hallo zusammen,

Bei euren Temperaturen werd ich ja neidisch.

Ich habe den gestern verbaut, mit einem Enermax Cluster, und habe Idle Temperaturen von 47°C...
Die Cpu ist der kleinste Quad von intel, der Q8200. Auf 2.6 GHz läuft er nun und einer Spannung von 1.208V. Die Spannung kann ich leider nicht anheben oder senken, ist momentan nur ein m-atx G41 Board, da ich das P5n-t Deluxe ausm Fenster geworfen habe (10 Abstürze aus heiterem Himmel, ohne jegliches OC). mit dem Boxed hatte ich 50°C mit original WLP. Danach kam der Revoltec Pipe Tower PRO, also der gleiche Kühler wie der Groß Clockner. Temeraturen von 43°C mit PK-1 und Spire 120mm auf 12 v, mit 60CFM.
Gestern kam mein Paket von Mindfactory mit Megahalems, MK-13 und 5 Enermax Cluster, gleich mal alles verbaut, aber siehe da, weder beim Megahalems noch beim MK-13 irgendwelche Verbesserungen.

Also, hier im Überblick, gemessen bei 2.6GHz mit CoreTemp:


                               Idle                           Last
Boxed                       50°C                          63°C
Pipe tower Pro            43°C                          58°C                 PK-1
Megahalems               47°C                          57°C        mitgelieferte WLP (PK-1?)

Geheizt wird mit Core Damage 

Mich interessieren wirklich am meisten die Idle Temps, da der PC 24/7 läuft und der so kühl wie möglich sein soll.

Bei der GTX das gleiche, ich komm im Windows Betrieb einfach nicht in den 2d Modus, heißt sie läuft ständig auf 1.18V @ 729/1455/1135. Ich weiß nicht warum. sie wird mit 2 Cluster von nuten belüftet.

Air Flow ist eigentlich super, inder Front 2x Xigmatek XLF-1253 LED,
hinten 1x Cluster raus, oben vorne 1x  Cluster rein, 1x an Megahalems vorne und unten 2x Cluster für mk-13.

ich habe wirklich nur erbsengroß wlp draufgetan, und diese mit dem Prolimatech kartodingens gleichmäßig auf den GPU und CPU verteilt.

Hoffe mir kann wer helfen, denn ich habe gerade ein P5Q Deluxe bestellt, und will jetz endlich wieder Geld sparen...

gruß Christoph


----------



## PIXI (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

richtige montage usw. denke ich brauche ich nicht zu erwähnen, oder?
waren die testbedingungen gleich (zimmer temp, lüfter anzahl usw.)?
ansonsten kann es auch sein das der headspreader nicht richtig mit dem silizium verbindung hat (herstellertoleranzen) oder der sensor einen weg hat!?

habe z.b. bei mir im zimmer gerade 27°C

i7 920

idle 41/36/40/38

gruß PIX


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Hallo,

Kann ich mir nich tvorstellen das der sensor defekt ist, da ja die Temps tagsüber auch wieder höher sind und ich denke die korrekt anzeigt.
CPU ist aus nem OEM Acer x1700, von daher keine Ahnung.
Montiert ist auch richtig, sitzt Bombenfest das Ding, bei mir im Zimmer hats 23°C. Soll ich womöglich noch weniger WLP verwenden? Habe ein video gesehen in dem nur ein 2cm dicker Kleks aufm cpu und Kühler war, also nicht die gesamte Fläche.


----------



## PIXI (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

denke eher nicht das es an der wlp liegt, das macht zwar schon was aus aber im überschaubaren bereich (max. 3°C würde ich sagen, vorausgesetzt es kommt überall was hin...)

was mir noch einfällt, ist im bios speedstep und eist aktiviert?
ansonsten bleibe ich mal bei dem was ich vorher schon erwähnt habe...

es melden sich bestimmt auch noch andere die mehr ahnung haben wie ich und denen fällt auch noch was ein.

gruß PIX


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

jo, ist aktiviert, aber vorhin beim messen nicht. Macht aber nichts aus, nicht mal 1 °C.


----------



## esszett (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

1. sehe ich richtig, du hast deine luefter so installiert, dass 3 reinblasen und nur einer rausblaest? das wird zwar nicht zwingend ursache deines temperaturproblems sein, aber bei "ueberdruck" bilden sich eher hot spots...

1,5. nimm den luefter, der oben ins gehaeuse reinblaest, weg und setze ihn stattdessen zusaetzlich an den megahalems...

2. wenn es das bios deines boards nicht ermoeglicht, versuch' doch mal mit software wie "CrystalCPUID" oder "RM Clock" die cpu zu undervolten... 

3. du ersetzt einen sehr guten kuehler gegen einen sehr guten kuehler? was erwartest du?


gruSZ


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prolimatec Megahalems immer noch das Maß der Dinge?*

Da ist das Problem, das zwis chen Megahalems und dem in der Rückwand kein Platz für einen 2. Lüfter ist.
in CPUID kann ich aber auch keine Vcore einstellen, wird nicht genommen.
Sollte ich den Cluster, der von oben reinbläst nach hinten oben setzen und ihn umdrehen? Also so, dass er die warme Luft vom Megahalems abtransportiert?

Ich dachte mir das der der Megahalems besser als der Pipe Tower Pro ist, da mer Heapipes und größere Kühlfläche. In den Tests besser al der Groß Clockner.

Und was ist mit dem MK-13? ich wollte mit dem unter 35°C kommen.. wird aber nicht gehen oder?


----------

